# eco-complete plant sunstrate



## gotham229 (Dec 30, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone has used this substrate in their tanks and if it works well or not? I was alos wondering what are peoples opinion of this substrate. Thank you


http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... catid=9087


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I haven't used it, but it's aquarium substrate (as in water), so I don't know how effective it'd be for dry terrain. I doubt it'd stick together very easily.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

maybe use it as a drainage layer? if its more clay like kinda like the aqua soil from HD


----------



## a hill (Aug 4, 2007)

Eco complete is a planted aquarium substrate. It comes in a bag with water in it to supposedly help the cycle of the fish tank. Personally the substrate itself should work nicely since it does retain its shape and is nutrient rich. Being designed for the planted aquaria it will not mold or anything either (its clay).

The only thoughts I would have is that you're paying for water as well. If you want to use a similar product I would look at 

ADA Aqua Soil, Flora Base, Flourite, soilmaster select (cheap), schultz aquatic plant soil, etc. These are all similar and you aren't paying for water. Unless that is you want water filled with beneficial bacteria and what not.

-Andrew


----------



## tkromer (Dec 20, 2007)

I've used it in an aquarium and it works pretty well, I think I prefer fluorite for the price to performance... It won't make a great top layer in my opinion but if you used it as an intermediate or drainage layer it would be great, once the plant roots make it that deep. Lots of other choices as Andrew mentioned, they're mostly cheaper and similar performance but a lot of people believe eco-complete is one of the best available.


----------



## jasonrsus (Sep 17, 2008)

I use this in my planted freshwater aquarium mixed with aquarium gravel and have had great results. 

However, does anyone know if 'CaribSea Eco-Complete Planted Aquarium Substrate' is safe for frogs? I'm considering using the same mix for my water areas of my new vivarium build.

"Caribsea Eco-Complete Planted Aquarium Contains Iron, Calcium, Magnesium, Potassium, Sulfer plus over 25 other elements to nourish your aquatic plants. Eco-Complete Planted Aquarium Substrate contains all the mineral nutrients needed for luziriant aquatic plant growth without nuisance algae! The Eco-Complete is Iron rich which eliminates the need for laterite and is also Nitrate and carbonate free which will not increase pH or carbonate hardness. There is no artificial dye, paint or chemical coating because it`s real! The Eco-Comlete also contains live Heterotrophic Bacteria to rapidly convert fish waste into natural food for your aquatic plants. The Eco-Complete also creates a natural biological balance which makes cycling in a new aquarium faster and safer. With it`s unsurpassed MacroPorosity for healthy roots and bacterial efficieny - you would have to buy 4 bags of ordinary gravel to equal the surface are of this one bag of Eco-Complete Planted Aquarium! Spherical grains for optimum diffusion performance."


----------



## fishfry (Aug 20, 2006)

If you are going with a plant substrate, I personally like flourite (has sharp edges though) or ADA aquasoil more than florabase or eco-complete. It will stick together, but not more than wet sand or very small wet gravel would. In my experience it will also decompose slowly producing a silty mud...people have used this stuff in aquariums with some very delicate invertebrates and fish which would lead me to believe it wouldn't be an issue for frogs, but who knows.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

also it is not clay based but a volcanic product if i remember right.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

I am pretty new to the Vivarium, but i set one up a week ago. Took me about a week to complete, but as for the soil part for it i used like 65% cocco,and about 5 cups of cocco husk chips ,and 35% top soil. You can buy that at any home improvement store. I have heard some people put in cat litter, and sand, but i just went with the three ingrediants.Also make sure when you buy the top soil, that it doesnt have any manuer or fertilizers of anykind mixed into it. I joined Dendroboard about three days ago and still have to post my pictures. Ahhh my camera broke!


----------

